# Can I rescue these old speakers?



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just located a pair of bookshelf speakers from an older Panasonic multi-disc stereo. The speakers look in good condition, albeit a bit dusty, but I can't find the receiver or anything. 

Is it possibly to cheaply amp these? I'm not sure if the cross-over is built into the speaker themselves or if it's normally part of the receiver. 

Anyway, the speakers are Panasonic SC-AK75. I just want to get these powered as cheaply as possible to hook up an aux so I can have some music in the garage.

Each bookshelf speaker consists of a mid-bass, and a tweeter and two mid-ranges I believe. In the back of each bookshelf, there are 4 wires total. I'd guess one pair goes to mid-bass, and the other pair goes to the 3 speakers seen.

Any suggestion on what my options are?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

this is junk. there single cap crossover inside.


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing I can do on an ultra budget? Just looking for something I can crank in the garage, doesn't have to be audiophile quality.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

those will do in garage just fine, just don't feed them too much power, Anything more then 15W will most likely blow them quick.


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

cajunner said:


> if you want to get something out of them, maybe you could pick up a Lepai 2.1 amplifier and run the built-in bass speakers off of the .1 sub out of the amp.
> 
> really any cheap little amp should do for a garage get-down, one of the little t-amps on parts express or ebay, maybe?


I guess what I'm trying to say is that I've never done a project or home audio setup before, only car audio. 

I should also specify that I have a pair of these. Or maybe I should just worry about powering one of these...


----------

